# CASR Article: Blast Resistant Vehicles



## tomahawk6 (11 Oct 2006)

Blast resistant vehicles for beginners is the title of the article. Its quite good. I think vehicles like the Nyala will be quite prominent on future deployments whether its Iraq/Afghanistan or peacekeeping duty elsewhere in the world. This CASR article covers alot of ground.

http://www.sfu.ca/casr/id-blast-resistant-vehicles-1.htm

USMC Nyala after IED blast in Iraq


----------



## 043 (11 Oct 2006)

Sadly, while effective against mines and UXO's, the TB have found a way to defeat the protection.


----------

